
Epic shows off editing VR while in VR (2 min vid) - corysama
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKO9fEjNiio
======
corysama
Full 45 min presentation:
[http://www.twitch.tv/unrealengine/v/40386935](http://www.twitch.tv/unrealengine/v/40386935)

